# White Ink Shirt Pics - Including the ever elusive RED SHIRT...ooooohhhhhh



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

Kornit? Epson? OR......Printzilla-Jet?

You decide.......

Sorry for the blur on the closeups, I guess the older I get the less steady I become.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Can definitely see the nice solid underbase you have there. But the colors look a bit grainy? I get that with my DTG as well, I think its just the texture of the ink/print and the way it reflects light, makes it look grainy/bumpy.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

Yep, the glare from the flash of the camera makes it seem sparkly/grainy. They are not grainy.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Definitely Printzilla-Jet!


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

I know, I know!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Is this your new toy Mark? I am picking Printzilla-jet


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

> I guess the older I get the less steady I become.


No one every argued that you were stable!


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

Nice prints Marc - 

Printzilla-jet - an epson modified to take a Kornit printhead and run in a Brother shell....

Steve


----------



## Robert72 (Aug 12, 2006)

Mistewoods said:


> Nice prints Marc -
> 
> Printzilla-jet - an epson modified to take a Kornit printhead and run in a Brother shell....
> 
> Steve


Steve, I suppose you're kidding...Marc, these are printed with your hm1, aren't they? Anyway, I like the clearness of the prints. nice work.Best regards,Robert.


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

*"EPSON"  *
*Dan*


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

I do not have a printer that does white ink so I just have a quick question on the first photo
It looks like there is a white line around the bottom portion of the photo. Is that normal or is that the underbase showing?

Just curious as I do not have one that prints white but wanted to know

Thank you


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

*"EPSON"  and showing the 50% Black under base that I use.*
*Dan*
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

They were printed on an Epson based machine. Not the HM-1 however.

The white line on the face is part of the art. On the ribcage, I had to dial my alignment settings back slightly in the RIP. It is new, so took a little tweaking. As you can see in the close up of the red shirt, I have it pretty close now.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Printzilla said:


> They were printed on an Epson based machine. Not the HM-1 however.
> 
> On the ribcage, I had to dial my alignment settings back slightly in the RIP. It is new, so took a little tweaking. As you can see in the close up of the red shirt, I have it pretty close now.


Thanks Marc
Nice work by the way. I was just curious how it works with the white ink on the dark shirts.
So do you need to make the white layer smaller before laying down the colors so the white doesn't show?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Chris, in the rip software you just adjust the registration to align the layers. Its actually really easy and once its adjusted one time thats all it takes, the adjustment stays that way for every image after.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks Bobbielee

I had seen a friend shirt from her t-jet (she did not print it, t-jet actually sent it to her but there was a white outline around it and it llooked more like a transfer than a print) then went to richardsons and he was asking if I wanted to buy a t-jet and showed me some samples it had the white outline and I asked him a bout it and he said it was a shadow so I thought okay but then he showed me another and it had the outline also and I said there is not way that whould be there and he said well they shrink (that was his answer for my vinyl problems too, even though he got the same result)

So once you have it correct, it doesn't matter how many times you wash it, the image will stay the same correct?
It just did not make sense to me that shrinking would have anything to do with it but like I said I do not know about the white ink.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

Sometimes it just kills me to hear stories like these. The shirt shrank!! LOL!!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Haha that is a really funny story  its very creative.


----------

